# Sponsoring Step Children



## BrownEyedGirl

Hi there,

I'm a newbie, and looking for some info on people's experience of sponsoring step children in the UAE. My partner is considering a job offer in Abu Dhabi, and wants to bring me and my teenage son with him. As I understand it, my partner can sponsor me, after we become man and wife, but I'm not clear what the situation is with respect to sponsoring my son from a previous marriage. Has anyone been through a similar scenario, and can you share your experiences with me?

Many thanks, in advance...


----------



## Jynxgirl

You will need a notarized attested letter and an attested copy of the dads passport/government id from the father authorizing the son to be in the uae sponsored by his step dad. Suggest asking the pro exactly what will be needed but I do believe that is all that will be needed.


----------



## BrownEyedGirl

Jynxgirl said:


> You will need a notarized attested letter and an attested copy of the dads passport/government id from the father authorizing the son to be in the uae sponsored by his step dad. Suggest asking the pro exactly what will be needed but I do believe that is all that will be needed.


Hi, Given that the father of my child will refuse (past experience) I was previously awarded full residency ( custody) of my son in the british high court will this make a difference?


----------



## Jynxgirl

BrownEyedGirl said:


> Hi, Given that the father of my child will refuse (past experience) I was previously awarded full residency ( custody) of my son in the british high court will this make a difference?


Get it attested and say that the father isnt in the childs life. Has worked for quite a few people is my understanding.


----------



## anastasia_rose

*sponsoring step child*



BrownEyedGirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a newbie, and looking for some info on people's experience of sponsoring step children in the UAE. My partner is considering a job offer in Abu Dhabi, and wants to bring me and my teenage son with him. As I understand it, my partner can sponsor me, after we become man and wife, but I'm not clear what the situation is with respect to sponsoring my son from a previous marriage. Has anyone been through a similar scenario, and can you share your experiences with me?
> 
> Many thanks, in advance...


Dear Brown eyed girl, we are in the same situation. I have full custody of my son, I am remarried and hubbie has a job in AD. Fantastic, but is there a way around the letter? My son has always lived with me and there is no contact with the father, so we can't provide a letter. Please tell me that you are settled in AD and how you got around this rule. Please help as am now worried and we are set to leave in 2 weeks. Any others that have been in similar scenario in AD, please help. Again I can provide the proof of full custody(attested), but no letter.


----------



## BedouGirl

Anastacia, is it possible that your husband could adopt your child? I understand this couldn't be a solution when there is contact with the other biological parent, but when this isn't the case, could that be proved and accepted by the UK courts?


----------



## anastasia_rose

BedouGirl said:


> Anastacia, is it possible that your husband could adopt your child? I understand this couldn't be a solution when there is contact with the other biological parent, but when this isn't the case, could that be proved and accepted by the UK courts?


That process would be to lengthy, hoping for answers from people who have been in a similar situation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4drsupra

what jynxgirl's advice about getting your paperwork attested seems to be your best option at this point, just to make sure another way of getting a sure answer will be talk to the HR officer handling your Hubbie to be's employment and see if they can give you a concrete answer but as far as my past experiences in UAE in general as long as you rhave attested paperwork you can practically do most of the stuff you need done...


----------



## anastasia_rose

4drsupra said:


> what jynxgirl's advice about getting your paperwork attested seems to be your best option at this point, just to make sure another way of getting a sure answer will be talk to the HR officer handling your Hubbie to be's employment and see if they can give you a concrete answer but as far as my past experiences in UAE in general as long as you rhave attested paperwork you can practically do most of the stuff you need done...


Thanks for your answer, it is helpful as that is the route we will take. As long as the co. have a god PRO, things will go smoothly.lane:


----------



## sharonmwaters

Hi wondering if you have had any problems with obtaining your visa. I am in the uae and have had my sons visa refused as i have not got a letter of no objection as my ex refused and i was advised by the uae embassy in london that i would need full residency order. I went to court and got this and moved out here and then this has happened.


----------



## uaemaysaben

anastasia_rose said:


> Thanks for your answer, it is helpful as that is the route we will take. As long as the co. have a god PRO, things will go smoothly.lane:



I have a similar thing, i was told to go to the consulate and have the no objection letter attested and then it would suffice but you do have to have a letter of no objection from 
the absent father. 

The letter has to be attested.

best wishes. it does work as my children are now both sponssored.


----------



## sharonmwaters

I dont have a no objection letter as my ex would not agree to me bringing my son here even though he has no access. I went through a court case to get a document to show i have full residency and that i am allowed by the uk courts to remove my son from the country. I have had this attested etc. i spoke to uae embassy before leaving and they said if i couldnt get letter then i had to have court document but in abu dhabi immigration they wont even look at my court document.


----------



## Pink Fairie

Have you been granted full custody or have you been granted permission from the court to remove the child from the jurisdiction? It was my understanding that if you have the latter and get your 'right to remove' paperwork attested then you should have no problems!


----------



## sharonmwaters

Yes I have full custody and i have leave to remove my son from the jurisdiction permanently as this was what i was lead to believe that i needed when i was in the UK as my ex wouldnt give a letter. I even spoke to uae embassy in london who said this was enough. I have now moved here and when applying for my sons visa they keep refusing it.  The last time i went back with my husbands works public relations officer they have now asked for a letter off the British embassy to say i can have my son here and he can be sponsored by my husband. I have rang embassy and they are not sure if they can do this as they havent had to do this before and are checking with the embassy in london to make sure. I am currently waiting on them getting back to me. I went through months of stress fighting my ex to get my court documents and i am so frustrated that i am having these problems still. My son hasnt been seeing his dad for the last 2 and half years as he didnt like going as his dad is a drinker so was already in a custody battle to get full residency and no contact anyway when my husband got located here. My ex is very vindictive and would love to not give me a letter so i had to come back and would not even take in to consideration how happy his son is here.


----------



## eppang

Your situation doesn't sound great. My wife and I are about to start this process to obtain leave to remove court order as her ex will not consent. I am just wandering if you managed to get a visa in the end for your son? And if there is any advice you would give?


----------



## sharonmwaters

I haven't got my sons visa yet but I have after alot of battling got his entry permit which you get to then apply for visa. The embassy wouldn't do a letter but put be on to some guy in immigration who helped. I originally took my residency order with me which says I have leave to remove on but when my application was approved I only gave my remove from the jurisdiction document. My advice is to get all court documents legalised and attested and when you apply give just the remove from jurisdiction and see how you go. If your visa is Dubai rather than Abu dhabi it will be easier mine was Abu dhabi. If you can get something drawn up by your solicitor maybe when the court gives permission where they make father sign may help too it was too late for Me to do that. I will update when my visa is sorted.


----------



## eppang

Thanks for the advice. As part of our application, we will now request for a noc letter to be signed by the father. We are going to Dubai, but have heard that immigration can be hit or miss. Our first hearing is on Monday but we are hoping we can settle before then. 

I hope everything goes smoothly for you and let me know what your outcome is.


----------

